# Bay City, MI - Snodogg MD68 complete setup,



## jd755 (Oct 19, 2019)

snodogg md 68 stainless blade, mounts for a wrangler JK , complete package, handheld controller and all the wiring, like new only used on my driveway, asking 2500 call Tom 989-860-4286


----------

